# Need help with a suprapubic sinus excision code



## mudlark1 (Mar 3, 2011)

Our surgeon treated a patient with an excision of a suprapubic/dorsal sinus.  I am having diffuculty finding a CPT code for this surgery.  Has anyone an idea of the best code to use?
Thanks.


----------

